# Prada Boots - Yes/No?



## missnathalie

Hello ladies! What are your thoughts on the Prada Brushed Rois leather and nylon Monolith boots? Do you think they will stay in fashion or not? Are they worth buying? If not, what boots should I buy instead?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

missnathalie said:


> Hello ladies! What are your thoughts on the Prada Brushed Rois leather and nylon Monolith boots? Do you think they will stay in fashion or not? Are they worth buying? If not, what boots should I buy instead?
> 
> View attachment 4951063



They’re pretty pricey so IMO, you shouldn’t pay attention to whether or they’ll be in fashion for a while... if you love them and they’re your style, who cares? The mini pouch is kinda trendy but it looks like you can take them off, so that makes them more versatile.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missnathalie said:


> Hello ladies! What are your thoughts on the Prada Brushed Rois leather and nylon Monolith boots? Do you think they will stay in fashion or not? Are they worth buying? If not, what boots should I buy instead?
> 
> View attachment 4951063




Overlooking my personal opinion that these are just plain ugly,  there's one thing about Prada footwear that in my experience is a constant:  they are HORRIBLY uncomfortable!  I've had a variety of Prada footwear items over the years. As cute as they all were, they were sheer misery to wear.


----------



## LilMissCutie

I wouldn’t spend the money- too trendy.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> I wouldn’t spend the money- too trendy.


There's that, too.


----------



## a-s

I love these boots! They are trendy with the pouch but by removing it you have a classic combat boot.
I went for the chelsea version which better suits my style and they still have the chunky sole, which is what I love most.


----------



## ghoulish

a-s said:


> I love these boots! They are trendy with the pouch but by removing it you have a classic combat boot.
> I went for the chelsea version which better suits my style and they still have the chunky sole, which is what I love most.
> View attachment 4954205


Oh, l love this version!


----------



## cbarrus

There are just too many options out there to spend the money on Prada combat boots, in my opinion.  They are trendy, and even though I like the look, I would start with Doc Martens for a fraction of the cost, lol.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Overlooking my personal opinion that these are just plain ugly,  there's one thing about Prada footwear that in my experience is a constant:  they are HORRIBLY uncomfortable!  I've had a variety of Prada footwear items over the years. As cute as they all were, they were sheer misery to wear.



  I can just picture you teetering around in these great clodhoppers ...


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I can just picture you teetering around in these great clodhoppers ...



If  I'm going to wear boots, they'll look like these and I'll be headed up a mountain some where.


----------



## HannaHal

a-s said:


> I love these boots! They are trendy with the pouch but by removing it you have a classic combat boot.
> I went for the chelsea version which better suits my style and they still have the chunky sole, which is what I love most.
> View attachment 4954205



Ive been looking at this version too, are the comfortable? True to size? My only worry is they are very heavy? I've never seen in person..

Thank you!


----------



## a-s

HannaHal said:


> Ive been looking at this version too, are the comfortable? True to size? My only worry is they are very heavy? I've never seen in person..
> 
> Thank you!



I was also worried about that but they are very comfortable and not heavy at all. I have quite narrow feet/ankles so I often have trouble finding boots that fit but these are perfect - I did have to go up half a size though.


----------



## netinvader

I’m on the fence about these. I love them, so versatile but they’re so chunky I can’t drive in them. 

Also, being 5’4” in height makes me feel like I’m stomping around/walking weirdly. Has anyone experienced the same?


----------



## Prada Psycho

netinvader said:


> I’m on the fence about these. I love them, so versatile but they’re so chunky I can’t drive in them.
> 
> Also, being 5’4” in height makes me feel like I’m stomping around/walking weirdly. Has anyone experienced the same?



How versatile can they be if you can't drive when you wear them?  Clearly some other style and/or designer would be more appropriate for the amount of money you're going to spend.


----------



## netinvader

Prada Psycho said:


> How versatile can they be if you can't drive when you wear them?  Clearly some other style and/or designer would be more appropriate for the amount of money you're going to spend.


Versatile in terms of how I can wear them/pair them up with the outfits I have. In that sense, they’re great! But in every other sense they’re just not meeting up to my standards for the price.
Thanks for reinforcing what I was already thinking. I’m gonna go for the plain military boots from Prada or these other Gucci I had my eyes on. They’ll probably age better due to their classic design.


----------



## maximemw

HannaHal said:


> Ive been looking at this version too, are the comfortable? True to size? My only worry is they are very heavy? I've never seen in person..
> 
> Thank you!


 Yes they are really comfortable and really light, they size a little big, Also if you ar in Canadian Winter its a must ! they are really durable 

Also hurry up because they will soon increase in price at 2200$CAN


----------



## bisousx

I just received my Monolith ankle boots (leather/nylon) after much research and debating about the comfort, cost, trendiness etc.

I find these Prada boots to be extremely comfortable. I was not expecting comfort since the leather is hard. I have a wide foot and so I was expecting immediate pain, however it feels very nice on my foot right now. I sized up. Normally I wear a 7.5 wide, or a normal US 8. I purchased a 38.5 in these boots to be safe.

I also own the Chanel classic combat boots (with a flat sole), and the Chanels are extremely uncomfortable in contrast. These Prada boots feel like I can wear them all day.

They do appear like they are going to scuff easily and show damage. I’ve been walking around the house in them and already have a scuff.

As for the style: total showstoppers! 

I’ll report back if there’s anything noteworthy to say after wearing them all day.


----------



## chanellover87

bisousx said:


> I just received my Monolith ankle boots (leather/nylon) after much research and debating about the comfort, cost, trendiness etc.
> 
> I find these Prada boots to be extremely comfortable. I was not expecting comfort since the leather is hard. I have a wide foot and so I was expecting immediate pain, however it feels very nice on my foot right now. I sized up. Normally I wear a 7.5 wide, or a normal US 8. I purchased a 38.5 in these boots to be safe.
> 
> I also own the Chanel classic combat boots (with a flat sole), and the Chanels are extremely uncomfortable in contrast. These Prada boots feel like I can wear them all day.
> 
> They do appear like they are going to scuff easily and show damage. I’ve been walking around the house in them and already have a scuff.
> 
> As for the style: total showstoppers!
> 
> I’ll report back if there’s anything noteworthy to say after wearing them all day.


How tall are you May I ask? I’m 5 foot 3 and wonder if these will look funny on my relative short frame! How have you found the shoes?


----------



## silviap90

omg I just purchased these ! I’m not someone that buys trendy things but I figure that big platform combat boots have been around since the 90’s, so if anything…they will have longevity. Once the trend of the little pouch wears off…you can take them off and just wear them on their own. I’m so excited !! Definitely the most expensive shoes I have ever bought. But they look so cool with girly day dresses or boxy coats and winter wear.


----------



## bisousx

chanellover87 said:


> How tall are you May I ask? I’m 5 foot 3 and wonder if these will look funny on my relative short frame! How have you found the shoes?



I’m 5’4”. I think they look great on me, haha. I look short and don’t have long legs but the boots are amazing. Even my client noticed them and commented how awesome the boots were.


----------



## silviap90

They came !! Excuse the belly in the picture….I’m 16 weeks pregnant and found out I’m gonna be a boy mum so it’s made me want to dress more edgy  that’s not usually my style…I’m usually very girly girl but I’m starting to embrace it a more boyish style


----------

